# Any way to turn HP Envy 5660 Into T Shirt Printer?



## TiggsDiggs (Oct 28, 2018)

I am new to this and want to start out small. I was wondering if anyone has turned an HP Envy 5660 into a T shirt printer and if so, how do you do it? And when you do so, can you still print on paper? Thanks,

TiggsDiggs


----------



## davidjhn127 (Oct 15, 2019)

Do not attempt to do so, it may melt the transfer and cause damage to the hardware


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

Clearly more information is needed.

HP Envy 5660 according to the HP website is a discontinued 4 color inkjet printer. I would advise reconsidering this option for the following reasons:
1. It is not wide format
2. No capacity for white ink

3. May prove impossible to find a compatible RIP program
4. Help is unlikely for a model not commonly used.

I suggest visiting the numerous DIY DTG websites (there in one on this forum and on Facebook)and identify a printer others have used and they may be willing to help you along your way.
OR....
confine your t-shirt printing to white shirts. Print the graphic onto transfer paper and heat transfer onto the T. In this format, you WILL be able to print on paper also. In short time you will realize the itsy bitsy graphic size will not work well for adult apparel. That why the wide format is preferred.


----------

